

Post Office photographs every letter you send - cloudwizard
http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly-news/52475524?lite&lite=obinsite#52475442

======
lsiebert
The title is wrong.

No they don't photograph every letter, they photograph every envelope/package
you send.

Which makes sense, considering you want mail to be sorted automatically. It's
the storage of this information, as well as meta data about it, that is
arguably problematic.

